# concordança del participi passat



## Brazilian dude

En català cal fer la concordança entre el participi passat i el pronom feble de complemente directe el, la, els, les, en, però he vist que en la llengua col_·_loquial ni sempre es fa servir, potser per influència del castellà.  El que voldria demanar-vos es si aquest "error" es comet a totes les àrees catalanes o és circumscrita a algunes zones solament?  Gràcies per les vostres respostes.

Brazilian dude


----------



## betulina

Hola, Brazilian dude 

D'aquest tema en vam parlar un temps enrere en aquest thread

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=103405&highlight=concordan%E7a

Potser et pot servir. 

Tant la concordança com la no concordança, però, són formes correctes, encara que la concordant és la forma genuïna del català.

Sobre el que dius d'on es fa la no concordança, en el català central la que més s'aguanta és la concordança del participi femení (_l'he vista_), però igualment costa de sentir. Pel que sé, al País Valencià i a les Illes és més corrent. A veure què en diuen els nadius 

PD - Per cert, t'has descuidat de posar la llengua al títol del thread i gairebé em passa desapercebut!


----------



## Brazilian dude

L'he llegit tot i m'ha agradat massa.  Gràcies, Betulina.

Brazilian dude


----------



## vince

Maybe it's all confused because of the fact that to the west you have Castilian which doesn't make its past participles agree with D.O.C.'s while to the north you have French that,  although past participles agree (je l'ai vu(e)), you can't hear the difference!


----------



## betulina

Brazilian dude said:
			
		

> L'he llegit tot i m'ha agradat massa.  Gràcies, Betulina.
> 
> Brazilian dude


Brazilian dude, una petita correcció, o si més no, un apunt: aquest "massa" sona molt estrany. Suposo que vols dir "molt". "massa" només vol dir "en excés", "més del compte"... per això sona estrany 

Però bé, espero que t'hagi aclarit les coses.

Vince, sí, pot ser una possibilitat. La forma genuïna és la concordança, com en francès o en italià (i en portuguès??), però s'està perdent i això que dius en podria ser una raó.
Miraré d'informar-me!
 (Suposo que entens el català! És que, segons quines explicacions, em costa, l'anglès )


Salut!


----------



## betulina

Bé, l'Outsider ha esborrat el seu post, però com que l'he rebut, m'he llegit el thread que hi havia enllaçat. Ell mateix hi havia adjuntat un document que em sembla que et pot ser útil, Brazilian dude, perquè hi ha una enquesta sobre l'ús de la concordança del participi entre parlants de diferents zones. O sigui que, amb el permís de l'Outsider , l'adjunto.

Observations on the optionality of modern Catalan past participle agreement and hypotheses as to its implication for the future of Romance languages.


----------



## vince

betulina said:
			
		

> Vince, sí, pot ser una possibilitat. La forma genuïna és la concordança, com en francès o en italià (i en portuguès??), però s'està perdent i això que dius en podria ser una raó.
> Miraré d'informar-me!
> (Suposo que entens el català! És que, segons quines explicacions, em costa, l'anglès )
> 
> 
> Salut!




Well many languages simplify inflections over time, e.g. English so maybe that's another reason. I don't think Portuguese has agreement, but I am not fluent in it so I can't say for sure.

No, I don't actually know any Catalan but I can understand the gist of what you're all saying due to knowing Spanish and French.


----------



## Outsider

vince said:
			
		

> Well many languages simplify inflections over time, e.g. English so maybe that's another reason. I don't think Portuguese has agreement, but I am not fluent in it so I can't say for sure.


En portugués es como en español: sólo hay concordancia en la voz pasiva.


----------



## vince

pero en ese caso, la concordancia es con el sujeto, y no con el objecto directo:

"esta novela está escrita..." (The novel is written)


----------



## Outsider

Sí, tiene razón.


----------



## Ar-lein

jo no he pogut obrir l'article i m'interessaria molt llegir-lo. què hauria de fer?

gràcies!


----------



## betulina

Ar-lein said:


> jo no he pogut obrir l'article i m'interessaria molt llegir-lo. què hauria de fer?



Hola, Ar-lein, i benvingut!

Sembla que han tret l'article, sí. L'enllaç és correcte, però es veu que el deuen haver retirat o alguna cosa així. No sé on es pot trobar, ara, em sap greu.


----------



## Ar-lein

betulina said:


> Hola, Ar-lein, i benvingut!
> 
> Sembla que han tret l'article, sí. L'enllaç és correcte, però es veu que el deuen haver retirat o alguna cosa així. No sé on es pot trobar, ara, em sap greu.


 
Hola,

Moltes gràcies. Sí, encara que l'article ja no hi és, l'enllaç funciona. No passa res, el buscaré per la xarxa i si no el trobo doncs... a les gramàtiques!


----------



## brau

Per ací al sud de la província de València la concordança se sol sentir en persones de 50 anys en amunt sempre, pero la gent jove l'està perdent, encara que no és extrany sentirla sobretot a les zones mes rurals (jo la faig, i ningú m'ha dit que li sone extrany).


----------

